# Teichfließ wirklich nötig ?



## ra_ll_ik (13. März 2007)

Moin,
mal ne "blöde Frage".
Ist Teichfließ wirklich nötig? 
Schützt dieses Fließ wirklich vor Durchwurzelung?
Mal liest immer, das die normale Teichfolie "Durchwurzelungssicher" sei. (so 1.0mm dick)
Gut, an scharfen Betonkanten könnte ich es nachvollziehen, aber so im schwarzen Erdloch, wo gelegentlich mal die eine oder andere Wurzel wurzelt?

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Annett (13. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfließ wirklich nötig ?*

Hallo Ralf,

lies Dir mal die Din-Bestimmung für den Durchwurzelungstest durch.
Meines Wissens nach wird der mit Lupinensamen durchgeführt. Ist sicher seeehr aussagefähig. :__ nase: 

Das Vlies schütz z.B. vor den Wurzeln alter Bäume oder Bambus. Allerdings auch nur dann, wenn man richtig gutes nimmt; beispielsweise das 900g Vlies von Naturagart. Außerdem erspart man sich mit dem Vlies das einbringen einer schützenden Sandschicht unter der Folie. An steilen Stellen würde der auch nicht lange liegen bleiben.... 

Hast Du weder spitze Steine noch wurzeltreibende "Kameraden" in Teichnähe, könntest Du auch darauf verzichten. Wir haben mittlerweile 2 Teiche ohne Vlies verbaut. Beim ersten wußten wir noch nicht mal, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt (Baujahr 1992/93).
Beim zweiten haben wir Silofolie doppelt unter die Folie gelegt. Ist aber auch nicht sooo empfehlenswert.
Am Ende muß jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er auf Nummer sicher geht oder ein Restrisiko in Kauf nimmt.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (13. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfließ wirklich nötig ?*

Hallo
du hast meine Planung ja bereits gesehen.
Da wo der Baum steht, habe ich bis zu einer Tiefe von 30cm leichte "weiche" Wurzeln. 
Da würde wohl ein Fließ nicht helfen. Denke darüber nach einen alten Teppich zu verwenden.
An den anderen Stellen sind die Wände so steil, das da nichts liegenbleibt.
Da der Sand (Torfsandgemisch) nicht gegraben sondern abgestochen werden muß würde mir da ein Fließ sicher nicht helfen.
Ich werde die Wände per Maurerkelle glätten, alles spitze entfernen und hoffen.
Unten an der tiefsten Stelle, bin jetzt bei 120 cm auf der Urschicht dringt jetzt schon das Grundwasser durch, werde da nicht tiefer gehen.


----------



## Annett (13. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfließ wirklich nötig ?*

Hallo Ralf,

dann nimm statt der Teppiche etwas Kaninchendraht zur Arminierung und mach dann Mörtel darauf, sodass Du eine stabile und folienfreundliche Fläche erhälst.
Der Teppich verrottet Dir früher oder später - und dann?! :? 

1,2m Tiefe ist für Koi schon reichlich knapp... 
Kannst Du nicht eine Drainage oder ähnliches unterhalb des Teiches (Folie) einbauen?
Oder zumindest wärend der Bauzeit einen Senkschacht direkt neben den Teich setzen, durch den Du das Wasser vorübergehend abziehen kannst?
Steht das Grundwasser immer so hoch? Vielleicht haben die Nachbarn alte Schachtbrunnen und wissen da mehr.

Bei uns liegt der Wasserstand dieses Jahr mind. 1m niedriger als letztes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit. 
Es fehlen die Niederschläge.....


----------



## ra_ll_ik (13. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfließ wirklich nötig ?*



> Es fehlen die Niederschläge.....



  
Bei uns nicht. Wasser satt. Aber der Grundwasserpegel ist vollkommen normal. 
Ne tiefer gehe ich nicht. Das Verhältniss, Teichgröße zu Tiefe muß stimmen, ansonsten hätte ich senkrechte Wände und das will ich vermeiden.



> 1,2m Tiefe ist für Koi schon reichlich knapp...


Sicher nicht das Beste, aber für winterharte Eurokoi sollte es schon reichen.
Kenne viele, die nicht tiefer sind und auch die Teiche nicht beheitzen.
Mag für sonnenverwöhnte Japankoi vielleicht nötig sein, kann ich aber nicht genau sagen, da kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Thomas_H (13. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfließ wirklich nötig ?*

Hallo Ralf,
ich hab mir das auch schon durchgerechnet.
Es bringt nicht wirklich Sinn, wenn man die Folie über die Sandschicht zieht.

Bei meinem Umbau gehe ich mal von ca. 100qm Folie aus.
Die steilen Stellen wären mit Sand gar nicht zu schützen.

Bei dem Preis Sand incl. Lieferung rentiert sich das Flies.
Auch ist es nicht Sinn der Sache, daß die Mühsam ausgehobene Grube wieder mit 2-3 cbm Sand zugekippt wird.

Ich werde Flies 350 nehmen;- der Boden bekommt noch meinen alten Büroteppich


----------



## ra_ll_ik (13. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfließ wirklich nötig ?*



> Bei dem Preis Sand incl. Lieferung rentiert sich das Flies


Gut, aber an den steilen Stellen, warum sollte da Fließ eingebracht werden?
Der Boden ist so hart, wenn er denn glatt gerieben wurde (Glätttkelle), sehe ich da keinen Sinn.
Unten Torfmull einbringen habe ich auch schon mehrfach gehört.
Mir geht es eigentlich nur um die Stelle an der der Baum steht. Da den Teppich rein, denn in fünf Jahren kommt der Baum in den Ofen und der Teich wird vergrößert....
Muß da nochmal drüber nachdenken....


----------



## rainthanner (13. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfließ wirklich nötig ?*

Hallo, 


vergesst bitte das Thema Wühlmaus und Maulwurf nicht.  

Hier sehe ich die größere Gefahr. 



....aber ich habe auch teilweise alten Teppich drunter und nur an den Rändern Vlies.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Harald (13. März 2007)

*AW: Teichfließ wirklich nötig ?*

aus meiner Sicht kann man auf den Teppich besser verzichten. 
Ob es sich um Teppich oder Teppichboden handelt, ist da ziemlich egal. In Kontakt mit Feuchtigkeit verrottet er relativ schnell.
Ein netter Perser löst sich also nur in Wohlgefallen auf. Ist es aber ein Teppichboden mit Gummierung, hat man nach das Gummi im Boden und ob das nicht mit der Teichfolie reagiert, wird auch niemand garantieren können.

Wenn Du Deinen Boden wirklich glatt bekommst und alle Steine und scharfen Ecken darunter entfernen kannst, verzichte auf das Vlies.


----------

